# Certainteed drywall problems



## mudslingr

Thought I would start this thread so a Certainteed rep will have an easy time finding it. I sent them an e-mail yesterday which could be considered a complaint. Here is the response I received today.

"Good morning,Thank you for writing, could you give us some details about the problems you're having. Are you having problems with a specific board (interior, moisture resistant…) or the entire line (ProRoc® or GlasRoc®) or is it related to the finishing/joint compounds.I will be happy to pass along your response to the marketing or sales group.

"Regards

Ezequíel "Zeke" Díaz


(800) 782-8777 (tel)
(610) 341-7940 (fax) 
www.certainteed.com
http://blog.certainteed.com
www.twitter.com/certainteednews.


Actually, I just got off the phone with Zeke after venting my 
frustrations. He did sound interested and is trying to find an area rep
to look at my e-mail(probably someone around 2buck turf).

I asked him to come check out this site and answer some questions. He 
said he has never heard of drywalltalk but sounded intrigued. Hopefully someone from the company will join up to help us out. I got a hold of Zeke on the 800 #.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I've actually got the supplier to get the manfacturer to pay extra for fixing the high shoulders on Certainteed ( which means for certain quality guaranteed:blink board. Currently we FLAT OUT REFUSE to buy Certainteed drywall form our suppliers PEROID. Honsetly I don't think the substandard drywall Certainteed is selling is funny. HOW can a product that has been in manufacture for so many years come out of a plant in such a manner. ARE THEIR EYES CLOSED?
I can tell a chit stack of rock after the tabs a pulled off, why can't they??????


----------



## J Johnstone Construc

Hey mudslingr

Just did a job with ProRoc board and I was getting bevels that were coming unglued, was it proroc you were having an issue with?

Gonna grab a piece of scrap when I get back next week and I'll take pics of it and put'em on here.

Contractor stocked it and was only 50 sheets, I use CGC and never have any issues.


----------



## bmitch

quality control is definetly not on certainteeds list of priorities within their plant operations for drywall production.the issues with their board are consistently bad .


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Yup...Drywalled a small job today.
My drywall was half and half. My 8's & 10's were CGC and they were great.
My 12's were Certainteed and they sucked once again.
It's weird, the backside of the drywall was coming unglued like J Johnstone Construc mentioned. It was hard to cut from the back because the brown paper was sort of bubbling and letting go as I cut it. It was weird...
And then like usual the butt joints sucked and they had high shoulders.


----------



## moore

or is it related to the finishing/joint compounds




NO!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

They know about this site mudslingr, I was talking to one of their reps at xmas, and he said he would check the site out. I had to walk him through the one large house I was doing at the time, and show him all the bad board. So that's 4 solid months ago, how long would it take them to go through all their inventory. Guess they can't ship it all to Sudbury fast enough:whistling2:

I didn't harp on the guy, he was a nice guy, and you could tell he was demoralized from all the b1tching their board was receiving . I mainly talked to him about their mud products, which made him happy,,, guess I was still in the Christmas spirit 

Now Moore's going to kill me:blink:


----------



## mudslingr

I hear ya ! Fingers crossed.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> They know about this site mudslingr, I was talking to one of their reps at xmas, and he said he would check the site out. I had to walk him through the one large house I was doing at the time, and show him all the bad board. So that's 4 solid months ago, how long would it take them to go through all their inventory. Guess they can't ship it all to Sudbury fast enough:whistling2:
> 
> I didn't harp on the guy, he was a nice guy, and you could tell he was demoralized from all the b1tching their board was receiving . I mainly talked to him about their mud products, which made him happy,,, guess I was still in the Christmas spirit
> 
> Now Moore's going to kill me:blink:


Did you tell him to ship it here!? :furious:
Grrr....That explains it...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I just looked through my notes and we complained to CT back in the second week of November 2011. Thats half a year ago. They know about the problems. I really think they don't give a chit.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Pretty well Certainteed just stands for "You're Certainly Guaranteed to get sh!t drywall"
:laughing: That's their motto.


----------



## PrecisionTaping




----------



## moore

You aint done yet ...Ya gotta bust out the other side of the shoulder..Throw a staight edge up to that shoulder ..It's hollow by a 1/6''

Welcome to my world!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> You aint done yet ...Ya gotta bust out the other side of the shoulder..Throw a staight edge up to that shoulder ..It's hollow by a 1/6''
> 
> Welcome to my world!


Ya, that's brutal! Im noticing it everywhere now. I never want to see Certainteed ever again.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Screw the high shoulders, there's no tape on that header joint you coated PT


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Screw the high shoulders, there's no tape on that header joint you coated PT


Theres mesh on the back side...


----------



## Tim0282

Good eyes, Moore!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Screw the high shoulders, there's no tape on that header joint you coated PT


That's because today....I did something I am not very proud of....
I used mesh! :blink: 







I know.....I know...
Nobody has to remind me...I didn't have a choice...
I was given a job that we had 2 days to drywall & tape. Small board job. 25 sheets or so. So we drywalled it, paper taped the angles right away, meshed and coated the seems, then coated one side of the tape. Ready for skim tomorrow morning.
So I took the opportunity to film a mesh video using a setting compound.

I am not proud...But the home owner's happier than ever.
It was a bad mould job. They had black mould coming into the walls. Apparently the wall cavity was only filled with an R12, which was split for top and bottom. So they had an R6 value at best. This caused allot of condensation and lead to mould. So one of my GC's went in, removed all the affected area, spray foamed all the walls and got it ready for us.
Unfortunately, this was in someone's home while they're still living there. And the damage took place in 2 of the teenage daughter's bedrooms and the only bathroom in the house. It worked out nicely that the rest of the family went away for the week while the father stayed behind to oversee the project. But obviously, the family wants their house back as soon as possible because everything's a mess without the two daughter's bedrooms. The job was started on tuesday, and handed over to me today (Saturday). We have to sand Monday morning, so the painter can finish.

So there! Now that I gave you a full explanation, you know why I had to resort to mesh.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's because today....I did something I am not very proud of....
> I used mesh! :blink:
> View attachment 4180
> 
> I know.....I know...
> Nobody has to remind me...I didn't have a choice...
> I was given a job that we had 2 days to drywall & tape. Small board job. 25 sheets or so. So we drywalled it, paper taped the angles right away, meshed and coated the seems, then coated one side of the tape. Ready for skim tomorrow morning.
> So I took the opportunity to film a mesh video using a setting compound.
> 
> I am not proud...But the home owner's happier than ever.
> It was a bad mould job. They had black mould coming into the walls. Apparently the wall cavity was only filled with an R12, which was split for top and bottom. So they had an R6 value at best. This caused allot of condensation and lead to mould. So one of my GC's went in, removed all the affected area, spray foamed all the walls and got it ready for us.
> Unfortunately, this was in someone's home while they're still living there. And the damage took place in 2 of the teenage daughter's bedrooms and the only bathroom in the house. It worked out nicely that the rest of the family went away for the week while the father stayed behind to oversee the project. But obviously, the family wants their house back as soon as possible because everything's a mess without the two daughter's bedrooms. The job was started on tuesday, and handed over to me today (Saturday). We have to sand Monday morning, so the painter can finish.
> 
> So there! Now that I gave you a full explanation, you know why I had to resort to mesh.


----------



## moore

PT had a pic ready :yes: He knew somebody would question ...and was ready to reply..THAT'S SHARP!


----------



## Tim0282

He's on the ball!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's because today....I did something I am not very proud of....
> I used mesh!
> View attachment 4180
> 
> I know.....I know...
> Nobody has to remind me...I didn't have a choice...
> I was given a job that we had 2 days to drywall & tape. Small board job. 25 sheets or so. So we drywalled it, paper taped the angles right away, meshed and coated the seems, then coated one side of the tape. Ready for skim tomorrow morning.
> So I took the opportunity to film a mesh video using a setting compound.
> 
> I am not proud...But the home owner's happier than ever.
> It was a bad mould job. They had black mould coming into the walls. Apparently the wall cavity was only filled with an R12, which was split for top and bottom. So they had an R6 value at best. This caused allot of condensation and lead to mould. So one of my GC's went in, removed all the affected area, spray foamed all the walls and got it ready for us.
> Unfortunately, this was in someone's home while they're still living there. And the damage took place in 2 of the teenage daughter's bedrooms and the only bathroom in the house. It worked out nicely that the rest of the family went away for the week while the father stayed behind to oversee the project. But obviously, the family wants their house back as soon as possible because everything's a mess without the two daughter's bedrooms. The job was started on tuesday, and handed over to me today (Saturday). We have to sand Monday morning, so the painter can finish.
> 
> So there! Now that I gave you a full explanation, you know why I had to resort to mesh.


You don't half to explain yourself PT, even those that are anti mesh tape, will admit they would use it on a Reno if they had to. It's the new construction where you see the gloves come off.:thumbup:

Were all running a business, not a talent contest. Hope you charged them a lot of Money:yes:

Now where's our Moose vids:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> PT had a pic ready :yes: He knew somebody would question ...and was ready to reply..THAT'S SHARP!


Haha, Ya, I knew somebody would bring that up.
So I had a pic ready.



Tim0282 said:


> He's on the ball!


I do what I can man.



2buckcanuck said:


> You don't half to explain yourself PT, even those that are anti mesh tape, will admit they would use it on a Reno if they had to. It's the new construction where you see the gloves come off.:thumbup:
> 
> Were all running a business, not a talent contest. Hope you charged them a lot of Money:yes:
> 
> Now where's our Moose vids:furious:


Ya, I've never used it on a new house! And most likely never will!!
Reno's or small patch work is the only time I use it. And even then I prefer tape. It's only if I am in a real time crunch.

And I gave the home owner a good deal. I felt kind of bad for the guy.
I don't think he has the best paying job, but he was concerned for his 2 daughter's health because of the black mould that was coming through the drywall. I didn't see the job before, but the GC told me it was brutal. When I asked the client how he was paying he said by cheque from a credit line. I knew right then he didn't have allot of money, so I cut him a bit of a break. He did the right thing by getting it fixed right away.

And I'm working on the Moose vids man!
I keep seeing this one little Moose, I took 2 pictures of him, but didn't feel he was worthy to post. He was missing allot of hair, he looked scraggly. I'll wait until I can sneak up on a bigger one.


----------



## Kiwiman

Hey PT....................Fibafuse


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Hey PT....................Fibafuse


Does that stick by itself Kiwiman?
I thought that had to be mudded in place like regular tape?
I've never used it but I've wanted too..
I held a roll in my hands today when I was looking at the mesh tape.
I was like "man, I need to give this stuff a try"


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Does that stick by itself Kiwiman?
> I thought that had to be mudded in place like regular tape?
> I've never used it but I've wanted too..
> I held a roll in my hands today when I was looking at the mesh tape.
> I was like "man, I need to give this stuff a try"


Yup, use it like papertape, when used on butts don't wipe it so hard that it cuts on the edge of the board, mud shouldnt be too thick, thinner mud will bleed/blend through it better, be extra careful on corners and tilt the point of your knife slightly away from the corner because it'll cut real easy, and don't use it as a substitute for toilet paper no matter how desperate you are.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Yup, use it like papertape, when used on butts don't wipe it so hard that it cuts on the edge of the board, mud shouldnt be too thick, thinner mud will bleed/blend through it better, be extra careful on corners and tilt the point of your knife slightly away from the corner because it'll cut real easy, and don't use it as a substitute for toilet paper no matter how desperate you are.


Hahaha! All sounds like good advice! I shall keep all of that in mind when I try it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

I know that this thread is aimed at Certanteed. Even though we dont have Certainteed over here, problems like high shoulders and chiseled edges seem to be universal. I cant understand why they give us this sort of rubbish, these were never an issue years ago. We get board that has like a gutter on the back of the rebate. The back of some board we get does a real good imitation of a corrugated road.:furious:
Then there is the board that hardly has a rebate at all. NOT GOOD ENOUGH.


----------



## Tim0282

Well, if we weren't so stubborn and would let them raise the price enough so they could make a quality product for us.... Riiiggghhhhtttt!


----------



## Final touch drywall

Certainteed regular is all we use here in NY..No problems here...:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

If I went to a heart surgeon and got an operation, but my heart only beat 50% of the time I'd be dead.

Yes, I'm comparing drywall to life-saving heart surgery.

Certainteed probably can't afford new parts for their machines, you know, because they're so poor and everything.

Perhaps, if EVERY contractor approached them looking for a refund and labor charges they'd think that pay-outs were actually _less_ expensive than machine maintenance.


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Certainteed regular is all we use here in NY..No problems here...:whistling2:


I don't believe you!



SlimPickins said:


> If I went to a heart surgeon and got an operation, but my heart only beat 50% of the time I'd be dead.
> 
> Yes, I'm comparing drywall to life-saving heart surgery.
> 
> Certainteed probably can't afford new parts for their machines, you know, because they're so poor and everything.
> 
> Perhaps, if EVERY contractor approached them looking for a refund and labor charges they'd think that pay-outs were actually _less_ expensive than machine maintenance.


 Thank you Slim! :yes:


----------



## moore

It clearly stated on my materiel list..
National gypsum wallboard.
OSI Adhesive.



:surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender:


----------



## Tim0282

Seems any time I have had an issue with drywall or finish goods, the supplier has always told me I am the only one to get the bad stuff and complain. Weird how I am so special!
I had texture in the bag (USG wall spray) that had little balls of glue in it. Would not mix down. Well that goes without saying. They said I was the only one. How could that be.
Had some Georgia Pacific rock that had a pink core. Asked what was up with that. They said I was the only one... (that's been ten years ago, I suppose)
Had twenty buckets of USG lite mud that had balls of glue, _I guess, in it. It drug across the wall running the box. You could feel little spongy stuff in it. Weird how I was the only one again. _


----------



## Tim0282

Can for sure see the high shoulder in the picture. 
Nice they send you what you order! Almost.....
'We sent you drywall and glue, didn't we?'


----------



## moore

Your such a pre madona Tim! :laughing:


----------



## Tim0282

No doubt!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Your such a pre madona Tim! :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Tim0282

Final touch said he has had no trouble with the rock. It seems to me he hand finishes. Suppose he wouldn't notice it as bad without tools?


----------



## moore

*It’s Not Just Wallboard Anymore*

Posted December 27, 2011 By AHimat and has no comments yet. 


_
 Ashwin Himat

Ashwin Himat is Director of Marketing – North America for CertainTeed Gypsum
_
New innovations in technology are redefining building products industry-wide. Manufacturers are improving products today based on solutions to environmental concerns and to address indoor environmental quality. Wallboard is no exception.
Historically, wallboard enabled residential and commercial construction to provide better fire protection and a flat, smooth surface that could be easily painted or wallpapered. Because of the recycled content of wallboard, it has always been considered a sustainable product but its function rather than its features were the primary selling point.
The drivers for innovation of wallboard products predominately came from the commercial build community. Earlier innovations in wallboard provided moisture resistance for areas of buildings with high moisture such as bathrooms and kitchens. With increased concerns and claims regarding mold in buildings, a technology was developed to provide mold and moisture resistance to wallboard. Mold is a potentially serious health issue for people so the ability to include a mold resistant wallboard in a home or building susceptible to mold reduces the potential.
With the rapidly growing awareness of the importance of indoor air quality and its impact on health and productivity, recent technology innovations have led to the introduction of wallboards that clean the air. By removing volatile organic compounds (VOC’s) such as formaldehyde and other aldehydes from the air and converting them into safe, inert compounds, these wallboards can improve indoor air quality for generations. 
In response to the growing marketplace demand for acoustic comfort, manufacturers have increased innovations in the area of noise-reducing gypsum board, specifically designed for wall systems requiring high STC ratings where acoustic management is needed.
The commercial build community is aware of these advancements in wallboard and they are including them in specifications especially in the educational and healthcare arena. But these wallboards adapt well to residential construction as well especially when designing custom homes that may include home theaters or music rooms.
Homeowners need to be educated about the options they have when either building a new home or expanding an existing one. Decisions made about the walls and ceilings of a home should be carefully considered because ones overall comfort depends on it.
Wallboard is not a one size fits all product any longer so when it comes to improving comfort and indoor environmental quality remember to consider the best solutions for your walls and ceilings.
Looks like one rich happy mofo to me ..High shoulders don't seem to hit his wallet !:whistling2::furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> Final touch said he has had no trouble with the rock. It seems to me he hand finishes. Suppose he wouldn't notice it as bad without tools?


That's because when we run boxes the biggest our flats are going to be is 12". I've seen hand finishers feather out their bevel flats like 2 feet wide.
Which is retarded! If you're going to be using a plow for a trowel than you'll have no problem hiding a high shoulder. But Im a firm believer in keeping things tight. I only build out If I have too.
But with Certainteed, we don't have a choice. We're screwed from the get go!


----------



## Tim0282

Yep, agree with you!


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Final touch said he has had no trouble with the rock. It seems to me he hand finishes. Suppose he wouldn't notice it as bad without tools?


 vvvv


----------



## justadrywallguy

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's because when we run boxes the biggest our flats are going to be is 12". I've seen hand finishers feather out their bevel flats like 2 feet wide.
> Which is retarded! If you're going to be using a plow for a trowel than you'll have no problem hiding a high shoulder. But Im a firm believer in keeping things tight. I only build out If I have too.
> But with Certainteed, we don't have a choice. We're screwed from the get go!


wont use Certainteed rock, but if we did we split box with a 12" on the last coat. they will come out about 18" wide. otherwise refuse to use the rock, thats what we do:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

It's just so much extra work for something that doesn't need to be. They could just make good drywall! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

justadrywallguy said:


> wont use Certainteed rock, but if we did we split box with a 12" on the last coat. they will come out about 18" wide. otherwise refuse to use the rock, thats what we do:thumbup:


Splitting the 12" box, would not 12 + 12 = 24, and not 18" :whistling2:

Oh no, were talking 12" boxes with the Captain online


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Splitting the 12" box, would not 12 + 12 = 24, and not 18" :whistling2:
> 
> Oh no, were talking 12" boxes with the Captain online


I was thinking that too. 12+12=24 lol. Oh well whatever.

If im taping behind Certainteed I just run my boxes as usual over the board. After it sets up a bit I can see where all the high shoulders are and i'll just tie them in with my trowel by hand.


----------



## Muddauber

Do you guys know which plant this crap board is coming out of ?

Most of my rock comes out of Certainteed Gypsum in Carrollton Ky., and doesn't have any of the problems mentioned above. It's actually pretty good quality board !


----------



## carpentaper

i haven't noticed high shoulders too bad out here but i am almost always coating by hand. the last certainteed board i got had the really round edges though that cazna posted about. also the quality of the paper can be bad and it can be really ripply too. GP toughrock is even worse out here for the crumbly rock and crappy texture. again not sure about the high shoulders for GP. CGC is great board out here. good paper and a nice snap when cutting.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Same here! I love CGC out in these parts.


----------



## moore

''I've seen hand finishers feather out their bevel flats like 2 feet wide''


Ya mean like this PT?:whistling2::laughing::lol:


----------



## bmitch

i,m with ya on this moore. i could,nt care less how anyone else finishes their work, i,ll do whatever i think is right for the job,and most of mine is slicked in by hand just like that.i,m alot more confident with the results of hand finish.it works for me.


----------



## bmitch

and by the way ,nice work moore,looks good.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya, that's pretty close to what my hand finish would look like too Moore.
Top Notch! :thumbsup:
But when I say 2ft. I mean a solid 2ft!
There's these 2 union guys I know around these parts and there work just looks ridiculous every time I see it. Half the wall is white. There flats are huge! I just dont understand why they feel the need to mud half the wall.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, that's pretty close to what my hand finish would look like too Moore.
> Top Notch! :thumbsup:
> But when I say 2ft. I mean a solid 2ft!
> There's these 2 union guys I know around these parts and there work just looks ridiculous every time I see it. Half the wall is white. There flats are huge! I just dont understand why they feel the need to mud half the wall.


Ya mean like this? I'm still not done ...Throw the level 5 roll on tomorrow... I WILL send certainteed a bill on this one ..well ...not really... the supply said I can bill them ,,then they will send it on to certainteed......yeah ...we will see!!!


----------



## moore

broad knife finish pt..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha Holy cow. Ya, that's some big flats Moore! Looking good though bro!
That looks like a fair size job! Work picking up a bit bro?


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha Holy cow. Ya, that's some big flats Moore! Looking good though bro!
> That looks like a fair size job! Work picking up a bit bro?


Small job..that one,,,,.work is picking up ....I got some crazy chit ta show ya soon... A guy turns a dairy barn into a home ..The bedrooms are split levels..The wood work is awsome..some of the outside walls look like stone ..but are made out of batt insulation/chicken wire/cement...I've shown his work here before..I'll try to find the thread..cdwoodcox started the thread,,,damn I'm gettin old...can't remember the thread:blink:..


----------



## moore

Well....there ya go...search don't work...:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hahaha! I remember seeing it bro. I forgot what thread it was in.. 
I think it was you who posted it...or maybe it was vanman...
but ya, look forward to seeing it! Should be cool!


----------



## moore

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/your-own-house-2518/index2/

post #23


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Ya mean like this? I'm still not done ...Throw the level 5 roll on tomorrow... I WILL send certainteed a bill on this one ..well ...not really... the supply said I can bill them ,,then they will send it on to certainteed......yeah ...we will see!!!


Good for you, hit 'em hard and make them cry. Don't forget to add a frustration charge for all the other bad board jobs you ate. If we turned out crap like that we'd have to get jobs working for Certainteedinch:.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Good for you, hit 'em hard and make them cry. Don't forget to add a frustration charge for all the other bad board jobs you ate. If we turned out crap like that we'd have to get jobs working for Certainteedinch:.


I told the supply ..The next time they send out out certainteed instead of the board i requested ..It will go back!!! On there dime..

'' well that's not always in stock''= LIE! 

I feel like an outlaw being run out of town by the crooks!:blink: It just don't add up!


----------



## moore

Congratulations to the Montreal Gypsum plant on the new Easi-Lite product line conversion. The cover photo is of the Team and the ribbon-cutting photo features (L to R)Dave Engelhardt, Gypsum President, John Crowe, CertainTeed President, Pierre-André de Chalendar, Saint-Gobain President and Eckhard Kroll, Plant Manager.







good luck.


----------



## justadrywallguy

2buckcanuck said:


> Splitting the 12" box, would not 12 + 12 = 24, and not 18" :whistling2:
> 
> Oh no, were talking 12" boxes with the Captain online


 obviously for it to come out at 18" we overlap:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

justadrywallguy said:


> obviously for it to come out at 18" we overlap:whistling2:


Would it not make more sense to go with a 10 inch box then:yes:


----------



## chris

How about an 8


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Ya mean like this? I'm still not done ...Throw the level 5 roll on tomorrow... I WILL send certainteed a bill on this one ..well ...not really... the supply said I can bill them ,,then they will send it on to certainteed......yeah ...we will see!!!


 Hey Moore have ur screw holes got high shoulders 2??:jester::jester:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Hey Moore have ur screw holes got high shoulders 2??:jester::jester:


My screws are flat beer monster! [grin]!!!


----------



## moore

moore said:


> Congratulations to the Montreal Gypsum plant on the new Easi-Lite product line conversion. The cover photo is of the Team and the ribbon-cutting photo features (L to R)Dave Engelhardt, Gypsum President, John Crowe, CertainTeed President, Pierre-André de Chalendar, Saint-Gobain President and Eckhard Kroll, Plant Manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck.


guess who called me today?


----------



## boco

When you talk to the reps from Montreal tell them not to ship anymore to New york. *Its says right on the boards. Not warrantied in the US. Gee I wonder why? Anyways i am going with all Usg lightweight. Screw Proroc. I dont care how much extra it costs.*


----------



## chris

moore said:


> guess who called me today?


Dave or Eckhard?


----------



## moore

boco said:


> When you talk to the reps from Montreal tell them not to ship anymore to New york. *Its says right on the boards. Not warrantied in the US. Gee I wonder why? Anyways i am going with all Usg lightweight. Screw Proroc. I dont care how much extra it costs.*


 US certainteed not warrantied in Canada.
Canada certainteed not warrantied in US. :blink::blink:

I got a call today from a wig at Certainteed..I talked some trash last night on the certainteed facebook page. I didn't give my cell out there,,so he must have gottin it here..they are reading our post!

I told him about the shoulders ...He asked how long has this been a problem?? I said.. since the first time I laid hands on your board.
4-5 years...I went on a rant ,,and he listened..said he was taken notes ..Nice guy...He said a rep would be getting in touch with me soon..I have a home hung with certainteed prorock I start tape coat Monday..I hope to get him in there before the block coat..


HELL!! I even told the wig what i didn't like about gold bond rock...he listened!!! I told him certainteed is still hot when it leaves the plant IMO..your not giving it a chance to cure before you ship it out..IMO would cause the ripples in the field and high shoulders....I did find out the certainteed I'm using Is from the West Virginia plant..so I would quess PA. would recieve this board also. 

The wig was really understanding with my frustration...I asked him ....You do know what a high shoulder is right?? He says yeah..I know what your talking about.. If I don't hear from them tomorrow I'll call Monday.I want this rep to see this home before I start the skim...again..nice guy to talk to...good sense of humor..we'll see!


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Dave or Eckhard?


I forget his name Chris..I was on a rant! got his # thou..:thumbup:
When this guy said I'm from certainteed I dropped my hawk,and started bitching..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I forget his name Chris..I was on a rant! got his # thou..:thumbup:
> When this guy said I'm from certainteed I dropped my hawk,and started bitching..


Don't let them sweet talk you Moore. They have known about this problem for at least 6 months now (according to this site)

It was back at xmas the DWC I work for had to repair a lot of houses over their rock. They stopped buying their board and sent them the bill for repairs. Weather they collected on the bill,,,,, I don't know, All I know is, I was one of them fixing their drywall.

They must be getting good with their talking points by now, they have now had 6 months of practice:yes:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't let them sweet talk you Moore. They have known about this problem for at least 6 months now (according to this site)
> 
> It was back at xmas the DWC I work for had to repair a lot of houses over their rock. They stopped buying their board and sent them the bill for repairs. Weather they collected on the bill,,,,, I don't know, All I know is, I was one of them fixing their drywall.
> 
> They must be getting good with their talking points by now, they have now had 6 months of practice:yes:


 They have made bad board for many years..I don't think I'm gonna change that. I did tell the man..I don't want your board on my job !

FTD says his certainteed is good..mudauber says his certainteed is good board so......:blink: but you Canadians seem to have the same problems as me:blink:..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> They have made bad board for many years..I don't think I'm gonna change that. I did tell the man..I don't want your board on my job !
> 
> FTD says his certainteed is good..mudauber says his certainteed is good board so......:blink: but you Canadians seem to have the same problems as me:blink:..


Yup! Ours sucks!
And we haven't been carrying it that long either!
1 year at the most I think...
But they were bringing it in slowly...now it's almost all my biggest supplier carries. And it's garbage.


----------



## bmitch

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup! Ours sucks!
> And we haven't been carrying it that long either!
> 1 year at the most I think...
> But they were bringing it in slowly...now it's almost all my biggest supplier carries. And it's garbage.


 this has been going on alot longer than a year pt.It's was probably 5 or 6 yrs. ago i had a rep come to the job to check the problem out. at that time he informed me they were bringing in board from their plants in new brunswick to keep up with demand.i had board with washboard finish,high sholders,bevels were all different from 12',10' 8',width and depth of bevels,rounded edges,nothing has changed with this company .


----------



## PrecisionTaping

b said:


> this has been going on alot longer than a year pt.It's was probably 5 or 6 yrs. ago i had a rep come to the job to check the problem out. at that time he informed me they were bringing in board from their plants in new brunswick to keep up with demand.i had board with washboard finish,high sholders,bevels were all different from 12',10' 8',width and depth of bevels,rounded edges,nothing has changed with this company .


Sorry B,Mitch, I meant in my neck of the woods. I understand Certainteed has been around for a while, my distributors just haven't been carrying it that long. They've only been stocking it for about a year now.
And if I have it my way there won't be another year!


----------



## moore

b said:


> this has been going on alot longer than a year pt.It's was probably 5 or 6 yrs. ago i had a rep come to the job to check the problem out. at that time he informed me they were bringing in board from their plants in new brunswick to keep up with demand.i had board with washboard finish,high sholders,bevels were all different from 12',10' 8',width and depth of bevels,rounded edges,nothing has changed with this company .


 http://www.facebook.com/CertainTeed 

All my bitchin here was for nothing...Wednesday night I pitched a fit on there facebook page ,,and got a call Thursday... gotta hit em where it hurts...:yes: Every time I finish 1 piece of there board I lose $$ ...Do I care what they think of me???....NO!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> http://www.facebook.com/CertainTeed
> 
> All my bitchin here was for nothing...Wednesday night I pitched a fit on there facebook page ,,and got a call Thursday... gotta hit em where it hurts...:yes: Every time I finish 1 piece of there board I lose $$ ...Do I care what they think of me???....NO!


Hahaha! You go Moore!
Im not going to complain to them at all!
I'm just going to make sure one of their pieces of drywall doesn't ever land on one of my jobsites again!
Im sure they will feel that loss of profit more than my little complaint. 
Same goes with everyone else who doesn't like their crap products.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! You go Moore!
> Im not going to complain to them at all!
> I'm just going to make sure one of their pieces of drywall doesn't ever land on one of my jobsites again!
> Im sure they will feel that loss of profit more than my little complaint.
> Same goes with everyone else who doesn't like their crap products.


Your right...


----------



## Final touch drywall

Around here, you supply your own board because no-one wants to hear a cry baby.
No builders around here want to here crybabies all day,keep crying you loose the work...I'm beginning to think the economy has *nothing* to do with why people are slow>>>Spanish guys don't cry,they just do there Job & move on....I see why more & more guys are using them.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Final touch drywall said:


> Around here, you supply your own board because no-one wants to hear a cry baby.
> No builders around here want to here crybabies all day,keep crying you loose the work...I'm beginning to think the economy has *nothing* to do with why people are slow>>>Spanish guys don't cry,they just do there Job & move on....I see why more & more guys are using them.:whistling2:


Who said I was slow? I am busier than I've ever been. We had like 3 slow weeks, which just meant we went fishing and worked 30hrs a week instead of 60. Felt kind of good.
And of course you wouldn't cry about it if you're supplying your own board. Because you would be the one at fault, so who would listen!?
How dumb would you have to be to bring in a load of crap drywall onto your own site.
Doesn't matter if the tradesmen supplies or not, we shouldn't be receiving an inferior board. And one of the reasons I don't supply is because I don't make extra money off my GC's. They know full well that when you purchase and supply material that you mark it up and make a profit on it, so the majority of GC's around here would rather buy it themselves and save the money. Hence why I only charge labour costs. Keeps my overhead down and I have less running around to do.
However, if this inferior board keeps being delivered to my job sites I would be more than happy to inform my GC's that I will start supplying them and charging them extra for the same priced items they can pick up anywhere themselves.

So maybe perhaps what you meant was "spanish guy's don't cry, they just do there Job & move on to drywall talk and complain there" :whistling2:


----------



## Final touch drywall

Looking @ how many posts you have on here in such short amount of time>>>I am beginning to wonder when you work>>>:whistling2:


I buy a lot of drywall & compound from my *Drywall *supplier,therefore I get a better price than any builder could possibly get any day.Just sayin..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Final touch drywall said:


> Looking @ how many posts you have on here in such short amount of time>>>I am beginning to wonder when you work>>>:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I buy a lot of drywall & compound from my *Drywall *supplier,therefore I get a better price than any builder could possibly get any day.Just sayin..


Oh boy a pissing contest:thumbup:

I think the bigger question is, which guy would most lads rather sit down and have a beer with from this site. The friendly helpful french Canuck from Sudbury. Or the arrogant hand taping troll with the Spanish accent.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh boy a pissing contest:thumbup:
> 
> I think the bigger question is, which guy would most lads rather sit down and have a beer with from this site. The friendly helpful french Canuck from Sudbury. Or the arrogant hand taping troll with the Spanish accent.


 YES! Thank you!:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Would you hire a guy to do drywall with a picture of a lighthouse a fish and the word fish on his company logo. Does work mean cutting bait?:blink:. Just sayin'


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Around here, you supply your own board because no-one wants to hear a cry baby.
> No builders around here want to here crybabies all day,keep crying you loose the work...I'm beginning to think the economy has *nothing* to do with why people are slow>>>Spanish guys don't cry,they just do there Job & move on....I see why more & more guys are using them.:whistling2:


 And what do ya do FTD. YA go and buy certainteed . wow! go figure..


----------



## Tim0282

Or would you hire a guy with a bunch of bazookas in his picture (undecided)? Or one with a picture of his grandson with a patch over his eye?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh boy a pissing contest:thumbup:
> 
> I think the bigger question is, which guy would most lads rather sit down and have a beer with from this site. The friendly helpful french Canuck from Sudbury. Or the arrogant hand taping troll with the Spanish accent.


Hahaha!! OMG! That almost made me cry laughing! That was too funny.
I didn't mean for everyone to start tearing into the poor guy...lol.
I was just cranky this morning. I didn't feel like going in to work today.
I've had this stupid out of town job that's been dragging on forever!
Beautiful house though! I'll do walkthrough for you guys when im there tomorrow.

Sorry FTD, didn't mean to start a pissing contest, just thought that comment came across a little rude.



P.A. ROCKER said:


> Would you hire a guy to do drywall with a picture of a lighthouse a fish and the word fish on his company logo. Does work mean cutting bait?:blink:. Just sayin'


Hahaha!
I wish I could put "Work, Sleep, Fish" on my business card!
I hear this guy does drywall too! :laughing:










moore said:


> And what do ya do FTD. YA go and buy certainteed . wow! go figure..


Ewe....Certainteed! lol..
Im sure their boards not all bad....
just where i'm from, it's not the best! But to be completely honest, it doesn't sound or look as bad as the stuff i've seen you use Moore.
I mean, I still don't want in on my jobsites, but I can at least make it work for the most part. Only the odd sheet will piss me off. Not all of them.



Tim0282 said:


> Or would you hire a guy with a bunch of bazookas in his picture (undecided)? Or one with a picture of his grandson with a patch over his eye?


I dig the eye patch! That's your grandson Tim!? I thought that was you! :laughing: hehe just bugging.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Final touch drywall said:


> Looking @ how many posts you have on here in such short amount of time>>>I am beginning to wonder when you work>>>:whistling2:


oh! I missed this post.
Well I seriously doubt someone who is still hand taping in this day & age would understand...but you see all of these little things?
They are called technological advancements. :yes: 







I can access the internet from any one of them! I know!  Crazy eh!?
Even!! When Im at work!! Duhn duh duh!
Cell phones, Ipods, Tablets, Computers, I have drywall talk with me wherever I go. :thumbsup:

oh! And I do work very hard!
So as Moore would say!


----------



## Kiwiman

So it is a pissing match then :laughing:


----------



## moore

I'M the cry baby...FTD was talking about me.

He's right about the Spanish tho,, not all! ,,but most don't care what you send them. They will hang the job with osb ,,And mesh tape it with toothpaste If that's what there told to do..

I bid against guys that supply material [cheap material] The first question I get is ...why is there labor price so much lower than yours? ...I don't say chit...but we all know why. The mark up on the material .. H/OS are idiots..But the G/Cs aren't stupid..

It's not rocket surgery ...d/cs that supply there own board preferr certainteed ..cause they make more money off the cheapest board ..same as the supplies ..They make money off the cheapo board. That's why they push it..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PrecisionTaping said:


> I can access the internet from any one of them! I know!  Crazy eh!?
> Even!! When Im at work!! Duhn duh duh!
> Cell phones, Ipods, Tablets, Computers, I have drywall talk with me wherever I go. :thumbsup:
> 
> oh! And I do work very hard!
> So as Moore would say!
> View attachment 4216


You're just sick PT. I'd sooner fish with FTD than drink with you while you're distracted on all those gadgets.

BTW where did the moore flippin the bird shot come from?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I'M the cry baby...FTD was talking about me.
> 
> He's right about the Spanish tho,, not all! ,,but most don't care what you send them. They will hang the job with osb ,,And mesh tape it with toothpaste If that's what there told to do..
> 
> I bid against guys that supply material [cheap material] The first question I get is ...why is there labor price so much lower than yours? ...I don't say chit...but we all know why. The mark up on the material .. H/OS are idiots..But the G/Cs aren't stupid..
> 
> It's not rocket surgery ...d/cs that supply there own board preferr certainteed ..cause they make more money off the cheapest board ..same as the supplies ..They make money off the cheapo board. That's why they push it..


Exactly!! Well said!



P.A. ROCKER said:


> You're just sick PT. I'd sooner fish with FTD than drink with you while you're distracted on all those gadgets.
> 
> BTW where did the moore flippin the bird shot come from?


Haha! How am I sick? Because I'm always playing on gadgets?
And you'd think you'd rather be fishing with FTD but you've never drank with me! We drink and fish my friend!
Best of both worlds!

And that was a pic that Moore uploaded himself. If i'm not mistaken it was in this thread...
Or another one about Certainteed's crappy board.
He adressed the photo to Certainteed. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Since we can't check out profiles...I can only quess who CDS is..:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Since we can't check out profiles...I can only quess who CDS is..:whistling2:


Who's CDS?


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Who's CDS?


 I'M paranoid...:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I'M paranoid...:blink:


Im confused! lol


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im confused! lol


Certainteed drywall supply....? I wish!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Certainteed drywall supply....? I wish!!!


lol! I don't even know what were talking about? Why? Is there a user you saw somewhere who's name is CDS? Where?


----------



## boco

I have been dealing with proroc for about 3 weeks now. just finished last unit with it today. Thank god. Its just a bad product. I asked a few larger companies what they use and they both switched In Dec to lafarge . i will be ordering 1100 boards tomorra. That and couple of skids of Rapid coat Mud. Good news its the same price as proroc and guarenteed. , Mud is actually alot cheaper then usg or proform.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

boco said:


> I have been dealing with proroc for about 3 weeks now. just finished last unit with it today. Thank god. Its just a bad product. I asked a few larger companies what they use and they both switched In Dec to lafarge . i will be ordering 1100 boards tomorra. That and couple of skids of Rapid coat Mud. Good news its the same price as proroc and guarenteed. , Mud is actually alot cheaper then usg or proform.


Hmm Lafarge eh? How is there board? I had never heard of them up until like 2 weeks ago. I was complaining to another supplier I don't deal with as often about how my regular supplier was carrying Certainteed now and it's garbage. Anyways, he went on to agree with me about the Certainteed and told me they carry lafarge now, he said it was good board.
I might make this other guy my regular supplier


----------



## gazman

We have had Lafarge over here for years. Recently Lafarge Australia was sold to Knauf.


----------



## boco

From what I have heard lafarge is good. As long as its not bought from lowes or places that store it outside. Anyway cant be any worse then proroc, i will let u know when it comes in early next week


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> We have had Lafarge over here for years. Recently Lafarge Australia was sold to Knauf.





boco said:


> From what I have heard lafarge is good. As long as its not bought from lowes or places that store it outside. Anyway cant be any worse then proroc, i will let u know when it comes in early next week


Good enough for me! I will try it out on my next order. :thumbsup:


----------



## gam026

Final touch drywall said:


> Around here, you supply your own board because no-one wants to hear a cry baby.
> No builders around here want to here crybabies all day,keep crying you loose the work...I'm beginning to think the economy has *nothing* to do with why people are slow>>>Spanish guys don't cry,they just do there Job & move on....I see why more & more guys are using them.:whistling2:


We don't have spanish guys drywalling here in the maritimes. Does that mean i can complain about my drywall. :whistling2: Certainteed sucks, period. :yes:
Some of you seem to always bring up this "issue"whenever us "white boys" complain. I have no problem with GC's using spanish, or russians, or any other ethnicities doing there work. The problem i have is with those contractors who exploit them so they can build a cheaper house and line their own pockets while the rest suffer.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gam026 said:


> We don't have spanish guys drywalling here in the maritimes. Does that mean i can complain about my drywall. :whistling2: Certainteed sucks, period. :yes:
> Some of you seem to always bring up this "issue"whenever us "white boys" complain. I have no problem with GC's using spanish, or russians, or any other ethnicities doing there work. The problem i have is with those contractors who exploit them so they can build a cheaper house and line their own pockets while the rest suffer.


Not to complain about the illegals BUT, a DWC I did work for used alot of them. Another guy and myself had to clean up their work. I had to listen to the GC's complain about the poor quality and the DWC finally lost the contracts.:whistling2:
I asked the head nacho to make sure all the tape was coated before they sanded and he told me "You too pickey"


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Not to complain about the illegals BUT, a DWC I did work for used alot of them. Another guy and myself had to clean up their work. I had to listen to the GC's complain about the poor quality and the DWC finally lost the contracts.:whistling2:
> I asked the head nacho to make sure all the tape was coated before they sanded and he told me "You too pickey"


 The ones here say ME DO!ME DO! then don't..:whistling2: Atleast the head nacho was honest with ya PA..


----------



## gam026

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Not to complain about the illegals BUT, a DWC I did work for used alot of them. Another guy and myself had to clean up their work. I had to listen to the GC's complain about the poor quality and the DWC finally lost the contracts.:whistling2:
> I asked the head nacho to make sure all the tape was coated before they sanded and he told me "You too pickey"


Yup im sure that happens. But iv cleaned up after white guys here too. Iv seen work so bad i had to charge the GC almost twice as much what it cost him to get it done in the first place.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Not to complain about the illegals BUT, a DWC I did work for used alot of them. Another guy and myself had to clean up their work. I had to listen to the GC's complain about the poor quality and the DWC finally lost the contracts.:whistling2:
> I asked the head nacho to make sure all the tape was coated before they sanded and he told me "You too pickey"





moore said:


> The ones here say ME DO!ME DO! then don't..:whistling2: Atleast the head nacho was honest with ya PA..


Haha! Too funny guys!



gam026 said:


> Yup im sure that happens. But iv cleaned up after white guys here too. Iv seen work so bad i had to charge the GC almost twice as much what it cost him to get it done in the first place.


And yup! I tell my contractors its always more expensive the 2nd time around. So save yourself the trouble and the money and just get me to do it in the first place.


----------



## moore

well..Turns out ...Certainteed has a hitman coming down from Maryland next week to have me whacked .... ...

BTW...Certainteed has a new plant in North Carolina that will be shipping board up to Danville Va. area...The certainteed I receive now comes from the West Virginia plant... That means... i'll have it coming out both ends.. There not just sending 1 hitman There sending 2...A rep from certainteed ,and a rep from our major supplier...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> well..Turns out ...Certainteed has a hitman coming down from Maryland next week to have me whacked .... ...
> 
> BTW...Certainteed has a new plant in North Carolina that will be shipping board up to Danville Va. area...The certainteed I receive now comes from the West Virginia plant... That means... i'll have it coming out both ends.. There not just sending 1 hitman There sending 2...A rep from certainteed ,and a rep from our major supplier...


Good! Show them your crap board Moore! Then have a couple bills waiting for them too.


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Around here, you supply your own board because no-one wants to hear a cry baby.
> No builders around here want to here crybabies all day,keep crying you loose the work...I'm beginning to think the economy has *nothing* to do with why people are slow>>>Spanish guys don't cry,they just do there Job & move on....I see why more & more guys are using them.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


>


Screw that prick Moore!







There!! Bam! Keep your head up!
Don't let the world beat you down!


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Screw that prick Moore!
> View attachment 4223
> 
> There!! Bam! Keep your head up!
> Don't let the world beat you down!


 you crazy mofo!!!:laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> you crazy mofo!!!:laughing:


Hehe! I am crazy! Even PA said it! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

As I have said before we dont have Certainteed. But here are two pics of what we have been getting of late. It is hard to see in the pic but the edges are rounded (like someone has ran a round over router bit over it) and it creates a "V" on the rebate.:furious:


----------



## cazna

Thats what our 13mm ceiling sheets are like, Rounded and very open, It can make tapes suck in and if you use taping mud then that spot can take a while dry, You think its dry, So you recoat, Then you get a shrink line, Sometimes even when your finished coated your trying to sand it out, Thats where a prefill or hotmud taping is a big help.


----------



## carpentaper

i'm really starting to like taping with hotmud and fibafuse for all the ugly stuff. super stable and no pre-fill neccesary if you get enough mud behind it while taping. unless its really nasty or suspect to movement. prefill covers your a$$ in those situations.


----------



## SlimPickins

carpentaper said:


> i'm really starting to like taping with hotmud and fibafuse for all the ugly stuff. super stable and no pre-fill neccesary if you get enough mud behind it while taping. unless its really nasty or suspect to movement. prefill covers your a$$ in those situations.


Yeah, I hit some stuff yesterday that was an inch deep, and was able to texture it an hour later (Ultra-Fill texture). It was around a door jamb so minor shrinkage wouldn't be noticeable. My favorite thing about Fibafuse (aside from strength and thinness) is the sandable, textured surface. It beats mesh hands down for ease of coverage.


----------



## Kiwiman

I like Fibafuse :yes: .....I don't like the itching, explaining what it is, or the price ......But I still like Fibafuse :yes:
Most people I talk to including builders think that it's mesh tape because it's fibreglass and it has "Fiba" in the name, when they see it they say to me "I heard that meshtape was no good" or "Is that the Fibre tape they talk about not being any good", I wish they would take "Fiba" out of the name so I don't have to keep explaining what it is and defending it's reputation


----------



## Tim0282

Kiwiman said:


> I like Fibafuse :yes: .....I don't like the itching, explaining what it is, or the price ......But I still like Fibafuse :yes:
> Most people I talk to including builders think that it's mesh tape because it's fibreglass and it has "Fiba" in the name, when they see it they say to me "I heard that meshtape was no good" or "Is that the Fibre tape they talk about not being any good", I wish they would take "Fiba" out of the name so I don't have to keep explaining what it is and defending it's reputation


I show them the label. The part that says it is 70% stronger than paper tape. They usually say something along the line of, they can write just about anything they want on a label. I don't like the itchy part of it either. The price is minor on a house. We use it on flats and butts only. Too easy to tear with tools on the angles. So you are looking at two or three rolls of 500'. So less than ten bucks more for the tape on an average house. I feel like it wipes down easier and I like the way it is "in" the mud rather than on the mud. It is worth the cost difference to me. Now my guy that runs the taper doesn't especially like it. Because it makes his nose itchy. I don't notice it wiping down behind him. But it does fling fibers off the roll when it runs on the taper. I still like it.


----------



## moore

Sorry for the black dotted pics ..Need a new camera..

The whole house is full of em..There everywhere!!:thumbup:

I am no longer a taper! I am now a Plasterer !


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Sorry for the black dotted pics ..Need a new camera..
> 
> The whole house is full of em..There everywhere!!:thumbup:
> 
> I am no longer a taper! I am now a Plasterer !


lol! Ya my cell phone does that too. Has a little black dot on the lens.

And holy sh!t!
Your Certainteed is definitely worse than ours! I mean don't get me wrong...ours sucks balls too! But that's just brutal.... 
Rarely will I get a high shoulder throughout the entire sheet...
Usually it's just like one high spot in the sheet, not the entire bevel.
That sucks Moore!! No wonder you're pissed off!
Hey Certainteed!!


----------



## remcraz

*glue in mud*



Tim0282 said:


> Seems any time I have had an issue with drywall or finish goods, the supplier has always told me I am the only one to get the bad stuff and complain. Weird how I am so special!
> I had texture in the bag (USG wall spray) that had little balls of glue in it. Would not mix down. Well that goes without saying. They said I was the only one. How could that be.
> Had some Georgia Pacific rock that had a pink core. Asked what was up with that. They said I was the only one... (that's been ten years ago, I suppose)
> Had twenty buckets of USG lite mud that had balls of glue, _I guess, in it. It drug across the wall running the box. You could feel little spongy stuff in it. Weird how I was the only one again. _


Tim
The little balls of glue was probably where they didnt strain the product good. They sometimes dont strain it but 1 time and thats usually when they get the little silicon bits in it. Surprise a USG or National rep and ask how many times they strain it the next time you see them and ask if that would cause the silicon balls to appear


----------



## PrecisionTaping

remcraz said:


> Tim
> The little balls of glue was probably where they didnt strain the product good. They sometimes dont strain it but 1 time and thats usually when they get the little silicon bits in it. Surprise a USG or National rep and ask how many times they strain it the next time you see them and ask if that would cause the silicon balls to appear


Product Specialist for USG eh!?
Hmm..Welcome to Drywalltalk Remcraz!
Glad to have you aboard and look forward to hearing more from you.
People call me PT, or Moose Boy....:furious:
Nice to meet ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Rem, are you trying to get me in trouble?:no:
Would be fun to see the look on his face, though.


----------



## Tim0282

PT, note he joined in Dec. He's been watching us for six months! :yes:


----------



## remcraz

PrecisionTaping said:


> Product Specialist for USG eh!?
> Hmm..Welcome to Drywalltalk Remcraz!
> Glad to have you aboard and look forward to hearing more from you.
> People call me PT, or Moose Boy....:furious:
> Nice to meet ya :thumbsup:


Sorry ,I thought Id better take the last part out of my profile ,dont want to get in trouble. Im glad to be here and glad to meet you


----------



## remcraz

Tim0282 said:


> PT, note he joined in Dec. He's been watching us for six months! :yes:


 You learn a lot by watching


----------



## Tim0282

Welcome, Rem! Glad you are here. Good to have experts on here. Well you know, other than us experts that are already here. Seriously though, looking forward to your help. You are a valuable resource!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> PT, note he joined in Dec. He's been watching us for six months! :yes:


Holy crap! He has been watching us for 6 months!
Crazyness! He joined before I did!! :laughing: Hahaha!
Well I don't have that many more posts....:whistling2:



remcraz said:


> Sorry ,I thought Id better take the last part out of my profile ,dont want to get in trouble. Im glad to be here and glad to meet you





remcraz said:


> You learn a lot by watching


If all you did was watch us for 6 months you must be a friggen genius by now! Oh! Now would be a good time to apologize for going off topic so much! :laughing:
But I bet you probably know a crap load more about sheep than you ever planned on learning!



Tim0282 said:


> Welcome, Rem! Glad you are here. Good to have experts on here. Well you know, other than us experts that are already here. Seriously though, looking forward to your help. You are a valuable resource!


Ditto! Look forward to hearing more from you man!


----------



## remcraz

Im glad to help in any way I can and the best experts are the ones that work with the material every day. I was in the business for 20yrs. before I started working for them


----------



## moore

THEY SEND USG WALLBOARD TO VA!!! s.o.a.b!!! Is it like a black market product? cause every time I ask for it [[email protected] supply] says no!!! no usg for you![soup nazi seinfeld] 


explain the high shoulders on the junkteed board remcraz...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

remcraz said:


> Im glad to help in any way I can and the best experts are the ones that work with the material every day. I was in the business for 20yrs. before I started working for them


Watch out for Moose boy







, He's one of those lonely types:whistling2:

He's all in love with the CGC machine mud. Do you have the same product/recipe south of the boarder ??????


----------



## remcraz

moore said:


> THEY SEND USG WALLBOARD TO VA!!! s.o.a.b!!! Is it like a black market product? cause every time I ask for it [[email protected] supply] says no!!! no usg for you![soup nazi seinfeld]
> 
> 
> explain the high shoulders on the junkteed board remcraz...


High shoulders are usually caused by the wheels that make the bevel in the drywall. When the wheels press to hard they leave a deep bevel and a high shoulder at the same time. They are probably out of adjustment


----------



## moore

remcraz said:


> High shoulders are usually caused by the wheels that make the bevel in the drywall. When the wheels press to hard they leave a deep bevel and a high shoulder at the same time. They are probably out of adjustment


 In every plant from here to Ontario? :blink:


----------



## remcraz

Glad to see everyone has a good sense of humor a good laugh is always needed


----------



## remcraz

moore said:


> In every plant from here to Ontario? :blink:


It shouldnt be that wide spread but I think if it is its probably within their specs. I would try and get a rep to look at it and get a sample of the board and the codes off the back of the board to show him when he does show up


----------



## moore

br549


----------



## moore

remcraz said:


> It shouldnt be that wide spread but I think if it is its probably within their specs. I would try and get a rep to look at it and get a sample of the board and the codes off the back of the board to show him when he does show up


 so your a rep. with Certainteed now ..Right? Are you the guy I'm meeting with next week?


----------



## Tim0282

He said he is with USG.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> He said he is with USG.


That means we can't pick on him then

But if he was from certainteed


----------



## Tim0282

2buckcanuck said:


> That means we can't pick on him then
> 
> But if he was from certainteed


:bangin::clap:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> :bangin:


:gun_bandana::2guns::tank::gunsmilie:


----------



## Tim0282

PrecisionTaping said:


> :gun_bandana::2guns::tank::gunsmilie:


So, does this mean we can shoot at him?? Fire at Rem!!!


----------



## chris

I was told Friday by a rep from different manufacturer that high shoulders only can be produced by the " Old Style" way of making it. He said machines today cant wake a high shoulder, only plants that make rock the old way


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

chris said:


> I was told Friday by a rep from different manufacturer that high shoulders only can be produced by the " Old Style" way of making it. He said machines today cant wake a high shoulder, only plants that make rock the old way


Now we're getting National, USG and Goldbond lightweight and they have high shoulders. Not really high but still enough for an issue.


----------



## moore

Moving slow today..Lower back is killing me from walking stilts on these 9' ceilings this week.
The 54s are bad..But the 48s are unreal!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOzxhRJXmvs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Moving slow today..Lower back is killing me from walking stilts on these 9' ceilings this week.
> The 54s are bad..But the 48s are unreal!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOzxhRJXmvs&feature=youtu.be


Hahaha! Level 7....That made me laugh
I guess that's what we need to cover up Certainteed.
Hang in there with the back man. Tiger Balm! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Watcha think about the certainteed board Evolve???


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Watcha think about the certainteed board Evolve???


Certainteed board evolve? What's that?


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Certainteed board evolve? What's that?


 Evolve991 is the the hanger of hangers .... Check out his post..


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> He said he is with USG.


 that's what he said:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Moving slow today..Lower back is killing me from walking stilts on these 9' ceilings this week.
> The 54s are bad..But the 48s are unreal!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOzxhRJXmvs&feature=youtu.be


Pink Floyd


----------



## moore

from what I was told today...Some of you tapers prefer a high shoulder to a low shoulder.:blink:Certainteed is just trying to meet a happy medium..:blink:

For all you VA. boys .. Certaineed board will soon be coming from Oxford NC. all of it! NEW PLANT..

the rep was a great guy..up beat ..more than willing to listen to my bitchin..He was a rep for n/g for 19 years..but now with certainteed...I gave him the samples with codes he wanted..then had him and the supply rep follow me to the job ...I could see a change of face when he walked in the door..I pointed out the shoulders ,,and what it took to make em right..Then had pics on hand of homes I had finished out with n/g [10'' seams] 




This post will self distruct in 5 sec... The supply rep is a member here now ...so :whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

:2guns::gunsmilie: He's gonna hunt you down!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> from what I was told today...Some of you tapers prefer a high shoulder to a low shoulder.:blink:Certainteed is just trying to meet a happy medium..:blink:
> 
> For all you VA. boys .. Certaineed board will soon be coming from Oxford NC. all of it! NEW PLANT..
> 
> the rep was a great guy..up beat ..more than willing to listen to my bitchin..He was a rep for n/g for 19 years..but now with certainteed...I gave him the samples with codes he wanted..then had him and the supply rep follow me to the job ...I could see a change of face when he walked in the door..I pointed out the shoulders ,,and what it took to make em right..Then had pics on hand of homes I had finished out with n/g [10'' seams]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post will self distruct in 5 sec... The supply rep is a member here now ...so :whistling2:


He joined!?!? Finally! Certainteed shows it's face! 
Get ready to have it shot off! :gun_bandana: 
:laughing:Haha, just kidding.

If he's a good guy like you say than he has nothing to worry about.
Other than the company he works for!
Hehe, oops, I did it again.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> He joined!?!? Finally! Certainteed shows it's face!
> Get ready to have it shot off! :gun_bandana:
> :laughing:Haha, just kidding.
> 
> If he's a good guy like you say than he has nothing to worry about.
> Other than the company he works for!
> Hehe, oops, I did it again.


 

SO what's that Prorock easi lite all about PT? YA like it?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> SO what's that Prorock easi lite all about PT? YA like it?


Fragile. It is nice in the sense that it's light but it seems like i'm getting allot of blow outs. Especially in my corners. If the vapour barrier isn't perfectly tight in the corner or if there's crappy framing in spots the drywall blows out easy. Allot of broken corners. It's just weaker in general.
Still finishes nicely! No high shoulders or anything.
oh wait!!!...you said Prorock!? Isn't that Certainteed!? :no:
No Sir! That stuff's not allowed on my job sites any more.

I was thinking CGC UltraLight
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ult...tapered-edge-1-2-inch-4-feet-x-8-feet/941645#

That's good stuff! Just gotta be careful like I said, corners break easy. Can't be slamming sheets and running around like crazy, man-handling sheets by myself! Too much pre-filling afterwards. Just gotta be careful. They are light as advertised though!

As for the easi lite....I couldn't tell ya!
If you wanna know how easy it is to throw in the dumpster I could let you know :laughing:


----------



## moore

that was prorock easy lite in your last vid .[certainteed].That's why I asked.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> that was prorock easy lite in your last vid .[certainteed].That's why I asked.


Really!? In the hardened video!?
oh!..you're right!! I didn't actually board that job so I didn't notice.
But it finished alright! I actually didn't notice any high shoulders at all on that stuff.
Good job Certainteed!!! :thumbsup:
Hmm....maybe their easy lite is the way to go....
Ya, now that you mention it, oh wait...no..there was a few bad sheets...but not too many. I remember 3 sheets I had to fix pretty bad..It was weird..the paper was like loose on the face..I don't know what caused, or blistered! Blistered is what it would be called. Just little areas. But I had to rip the surface off and give it a level 5 in that affected area. But over all it was not bad. I can't recall any high shoulders. :yes:


----------



## moore

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## bmitch

good luck with that.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ah man....Moore....I feel for ya bro...
Hang in there man.


----------



## bmitch

one thingabout this.not everyone would give the finish required to clean up certainteeds problems.having seen your job pics its obvious you go the extra mile.they're lucky to have you.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


Hey moore....you should have a big  when that chit shows up, because then the $0.15/ft. increase goes into effect. Right? Moore....you did remember to tell your builders about the certainteed high shoulder increase, didn't you?


----------



## gazman

It looks like we all have the same thing no matter where we are.


----------



## mudslingr

Saw this at my supplier's today. First time I saw it but it's been there a while. Apparently they think they're doing a good job with their Certainteed line. :lol:


----------



## moore

:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Look Moore, all your complaining is netting results with Certainteed, Their handing out free "T" Shirts and hats. Or either they know we love "T" shirts here at DWT









So keep up the pressure, Maybe they will put free tools in the mud boxes too,,,,,, hint hint:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

How about a video of you burning that piece of sh!t company's T-shirt !:yes::yes::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> How about a video of you burning that piece of sh!t company's T-shirt !:yes::yes::thumbup::thumbup:


LOL

Would love to, but 2bjr put dibs on it, he opened the 1st box of mud today. (then we proceeded to open the next 25 boxes, and found a hat). But to be honest, he really needs that shirt. His women kicked him out with the shirt he had on his back,,,,, so at least he owns 2 "T" shirts now.:thumbup:

Yeah their rock sucks, but you got to admit their mud is good so......


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Look Moore, all your complaining is netting results with Certainteed, Their handing out free "T" Shirts and hats. Or either they know we love "T" shirts here at DWT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So keep up the pressure, Maybe they will put free tools in the mud boxes too,,,,,, hint hint:whistling2:


 It has a mud box on it..so I might have accepted the shirt.:whistling2:
You like there mud? never seen it here.


----------



## mudslingr

If you get another one, sell it to me and I'll roast marshmallows over it. :thumbsup: If it burns right !


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> If you get another one, sell it to me and I'll roast marshmallows over it. :thumbsup: If it burns right !


 no...That's 3 months of ass wiping ..Throw it in the truck and just cut off a piece when needed..:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> If you get another one, sell it to me and I'll roast marshmallows over it. :thumbsup: If it burns right !


The next 2 "T" shirts I get, I will send one to you and Moore.

I will keep you guys posted

See who comes up with the better idea , on how to destroy a "T" shirt


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> LOL
> 
> Would love to, but 2bjr put dibs on it, he opened the 1st box of mud today. (then we proceeded to open the next 25 boxes, and found a hat). But to be honest, he really needs that shirt. His women kicked him out with the shirt he had on his back,,,,, so at least he owns 2 "T" shirts now.:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah their rock sucks, but you got to admit their mud is good so......


 

Wow that shirt is big enough for him to put another woman inside with him. (Must have been meant for you).









 And yes, despite the problems with their board, they still have some good mud!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> no...That's 3 months of ass wiping ..Throw it in the truck and just cut off a piece when needed..:yes:


Uhm, you posted while I was typing:blink:

Maybe I won't send Moore a "T" shirt, I don't think I really want to see that:blink:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> Yeah their rock sucks, but you got to admit their mud is good so......





Mudshark said:


> And yes, despite the problems with their board, they still have some good mud!


I'll agree with that. But if they think a shirt that cost them $1 or less makes up for the time we have to spend fixing that crap board they can go f*ck themselves. Whatever happened to the 3 wheelers and quads they used to give away. That might make it worth the trouble. Just gives us all one !


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> Uhm, you posted while I was typing:blink:
> 
> Maybe I won't send Moore a "T" shirt, I don't think I really want to see that:blink:


Maybe PT can go film that ! He won't need to lug his boom. Should be simple for close-ups.


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Maybe PT can go film that ! He won't need to lug his boom. Should be simple for close-ups.


 Give me a certainteed t shirt ..I will film me wiping my ass with it ,,and post it on there facebook page...And don't think I won't!:yes::laughing:


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> Give me a certainteed t shirt ..I will film me wiping my ass with it ,,and post it on there facebook page...And don't think I won't!:yes::laughing:


Great idea ! 

If you're gonna defame someone might as well go straight to the source ! :lol: 

And I believe you !:yes::thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Give me a certainteed t shirt ..I will film me wiping my ass with it ,,and post it on there facebook page...And don't think I won't!:yes::laughing:


Sorry Mudslingr, Looks like Moore gets the next "T" shirt 1st. I believe he would do it too









There's 5 more new boxes at our other job, I hope I find one, got to beat 2bjr to them:furious:


----------



## Mudshark

moore said:


> Give me a certainteed t shirt ..I will film me wiping my ass with it ,,and post it on there facebook page...And don't think I won't!:yes::laughing:




HaHa - I believe you would - Not that I would like to watch it or anything (disgusting)  but would like to know that it happened.


----------



## mudslingr

No problem ! I'll need time to figure out how to top that one.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

Getting someone to hold the camera might be a problem :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Getting someone to hold the camera might be a problem :whistling2:


 I've got 2 hands.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Good news Moore, 2buckjr forgot to take the shirt out of the Van. So it's now in my procession.:thumbup: The only problem is it was on the floor of my van, so you might half to wash it before you wipe your arse with it 1st. If not you might get Canuck arse decease or something. When ever you fart, your arse may sound like it's trying to say







eh' eh' eh' eh' eh' eh' eh'

So if you want it, PM me your address, I will try to get it to you at the start of this week if you do. So start eating Mexican food

One and your done will take on a whole new meaning for certainteed


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Good news Moore, 2buckjr forgot to take the shirt out of the Van. So it's now in my procession.:thumbup: The only problem is it was on the floor of my van, so you might half to wash it before you wipe your arse with it 1st. If not you might get Canuck arse decease or something. When ever you fart, your arse may sound like it's trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh' eh' eh' eh' eh' eh' eh'


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Good news Moore, 2buckjr forgot to take the shirt out of the Van. So it's now in my procession.:thumbup: The only problem is it was on the floor of my van, so you might half to wash it before you wipe your arse with it 1st. If not you might get Canuck arse decease or something. When ever you fart, your arse may sound like it's trying to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh' eh' eh' eh' eh' eh' eh'
> 
> So if you want it, PM me your address, I will try to get it to you at the start of this week if you do. So start eating Mexican food
> 
> One and your done will take on a whole new meaning for certainteed


 Oh you think i'm bluffin eh',,The hangers are hanging 170 boards of it on that barn house ..by the end of next week I'll be fit to be tied..
The addition I hung today had 20 4x12s [gold bond] and 10 4x8s [certainteed ] High shoulders and marshmellow board with fuzzy butts.. 
Send me the shirt ! I will send you 4 stilt cuffs in return [ this time i will send them] I have something in mind for the t shirt [clean] but funny.
I have a 2 story town house ready for rock end of next week ..I'm pusing for USG ,,but it's like pulling teeth ..Certainteed is like the mob around here ..There the wallboard nazis !!! 
'' you use our board or no board for you'' !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Oh you think i'm bluffin eh',,The hangers are hanging 170 boards of it on that barn house ..by the end of next week I'll be fit to be tied..
> The addition I hung today had 20 4x12s [gold bond] and 10 4x8s [certainteed ] High shoulders and marshmellow board with fuzzy butts..
> Send me the shirt ! I will send you 4 stilt cuffs in return [ this time i will send them] I have something in mind for the t shirt [clean] but funny.
> I have a 2 story town house ready for rock end of next week ..I'm pusing for USG ,,but it's like pulling teeth ..Certainteed is like the mob around here ..There the wallboard nazis !!!
> '' you use our board or no board for you'' !!


No need for the cuffs, the video is what I want

Was in my stilts for the first time in over 3 years last week, had to box out a high garage, my feet are still killing me

So send me your address, I will get it off to you on Monday or Tuesday,,,, for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I am not filming Moore wiping his ass with a t-shirt!! 
Even if it is Certainteed! But that is a funny thought though.


----------



## moore




----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


>


Are you kidding me?! lol!


----------



## Perkcon

Update: Just got 958 5/8 board delivered today and it does not have high shoulders, it simply has no bone edge. Great now the flats are basically butt joints. Perfect! Oh and it is all stand ups.......


----------



## Philma Crevices

Give a call and get your supplier out there asap


----------



## moore

Certainteed is the bullchit of wallboard....trash! we.we.
**** em!!!! This last batch was enough for me :furious:

UNREAL!!! IT'S W.R.O.N.G!!!!!


**** CERTAINTEED!!!!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Certainteed is the bullchit of wallboard....trash! we.we.
> **** em!!!! This last batch was enough for me :furious:
> 
> UNREAL!!! IT'S W.R.O.N.G!!!!!
> 
> 
> **** CERTAINTEED!!!!!!!


Moore, I'm glad you revived this thread bro.
Because if you weren't going too, I was!
So thank you! As far as I'm concerned, Certainteed is total sh!t! and I think this thread should always be at the top of the list so that everyone new who joins this site can be made aware of this gross drywall!

Check this crap out!! I took these pictures on Friday.
This is two Certainteed factory cut butt joints. Factory edge to factory edge!
About 3/4 of the way up, the two sheets are tight! Then it opens up at the bottom and huge at the top. Those are factory cut!

And my sheets we're perfectly level! I know it might look like ones a little higher but that's just because we hadn't screwed the sheet off yet. I was so shocked I had to go grab my camera to document this crap!















And I know it may just seem like little stuff and it's like "ah, who cares, it's not that big a deal..."
But this was like this for almost every single friggen sheet!! You try to do a good job, keep things straight and your butt joints tight, but we're given junk drywall!! Junk!

Top sheet is USG/CGC. Now that's a butt joint!!! Tight, top to bottom!
And right below it you can see the certainteed, tight in the middle and then opens up at the top and bottom. Retarded! Why!? :furious:
Why!?....that's all I have to say...Why Certainteed!? Why!?


----------



## Arey85

No buttboards?? LOL. I love those things!!! Anyway yea I used to be strongly against Lafarge board....still am, but I've recently added certainteed to the list. Not a big fan of gp tough rock either. I'm not crazy about USG either. Good board to hang but it doesn't sand well. Tough to blend the edges. I'm a National man!


----------



## moore

Arey85 said:


> No buttboards?? LOL. I love those things!!! Anyway yea I used to be strongly against Lafarge board....still am, but I've recently added certainteed to the list. Not a big fan of gp tough rock either. I'm not crazy about USG either. Good board to hang but it doesn't sand well. Tough to blend the edges. I'm a National man!


 N/g has the best recess :yes:


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> Moore, I'm glad you revived this thread bro.
> Because if you weren't going too, I was!
> So thank you! As far as I'm concerned, Certainteed is total sh!t! and I think this thread should always be at the top of the list so that everyone new who joins this site can be made aware of this gross drywall!
> 
> Check this crap out!! I took these pictures on Friday.
> This is two Certainteed factory cut butt joints. Factory edge to factory edge!
> About 3/4 of the way up, the two sheets are tight! Then it opens up at the bottom and huge at the top. Those are factory cut!
> 
> And my sheets we're perfectly level! I know it might look like ones a little higher but that's just because we hadn't screwed the sheet off yet. I was so shocked I had to go grab my camera to document this crap!
> View attachment 6552
> 
> View attachment 6553
> 
> 
> And I know it may just seem like little stuff and it's like "ah, who cares, it's not that big a deal..."
> But this was like this for almost every single friggen sheet!! You try to do a good job, keep things straight and your butt joints tight, but we're given junk drywall!! Junk!
> 
> Top sheet is USG/CGC. Now that's a butt joint!!! Tight, top to bottom!
> And right below it you can see the certainteed, tight in the middle and then opens up at the top and bottom. Retarded! Why!? :furious:
> Why!?....that's all I have to say...Why Certainteed!? Why!?
> View attachment 6554


I'm having the same issue PT. A lot of our board up here comes from the States because it is so cheap. Go figure !:furious: I sure miss CGC board when it's not around.


----------



## mudslingr

catisred said:


> ok, maybe the drywall talk really into builders' heart.
> 
> 长业（cy35.cn）出口顾问：代理进出口|报关报检|出口退税|贸易融资|物流通关



I doubt it ! We are still getting garbage board to use. Certainteed obviously doesn't give a rat's ass or has no idea wtf it is doing now.

And no, we definitely don't want to buy the absolute crap drywall your country makes! Not a fan of rotten eggs,corroding wires and pipes or life threatening breathing issues.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> N/g has the best recess :yes:


 :no:

NG liteweight has shoulders.:yes:


----------



## jcampbell

Same lot same day delivered. Wtf


----------



## gordie

Holy chit you guys have messed me up i was so happy about this light weight board. But here iu am reading all this about certanteed crap.

I'm swearing twis as much as i notice all this crap.

1. uneven bevels or almost no bevel at all.

2. crooked but joints.

if you have to rip an inch off the bottom you basically butcher it .

I'm doing a 9' unit with two layer lid and res bar so every bottom sheet needs 1" ripped of the bottom.

i had 10 5/8 54's of sheetrock ripped the 1" off them had to break the strips up to throw them away.:thumbup:

had 40 light weight certanteed 54's 1/2" bevels disinigrated when i took the 1' off "chit"everywhere what crap

Now i see what you tapers are talking about i was just happy about the weight but not worth it if my work looks ****y


----------



## gordie

O mabie i was just pissed but i think the screws rip through the paper too easy but like i said i was choked so ended the day not giving a chit:furious:


----------



## gordie

catisred said:


> ok, maybe the drywall talk really into builders' heart.
> 
> 长业（cy35.cn）出口顾问：代理进出口|报关报检|出口退税|贸易融资|物流通关


 Don't know if your saying we should get board from china but i hope i never work with that crap.

In B.C. a whole bunch of homes were done with that crap. Any humidity and it starts giving off sulpher and what ever else thanks for the death sentance i wear a mask it stops dust not posion.


----------



## moore

jcampbell said:


> Same lot same day delivered. Wtf


Yep! :yes: It's bullchit!! No sense in It..:no: 

If you think that's bad...Have em send you some Templeinland board :whistling2:

The l/w boards ? Don't care for none of em...n/g.. usg ..certainteed . They all seem hollow not to mention the high shoulders . On sad day [sand] the l/w boards fur up BAD..Even with 220 or a light grit sanding pad. 
I'm working with Usg l/w 54s this week on the walls . not too bad a board good recess ..factory butts are ok..loose paper still needed cutting back.. The ceilings were certainteed 5/8s :furious: horrible recess..with plenty of high shoulders !!! But I will say this about Certainteed. It's a solid board ' heavy board' there 48s 54s 1/2 5/8 are solid boards ..IF they could just get there recess right and the edge of there recesses FLAT instead or rounded off They would have a decent product.


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> Yep! :yes: It's bullchit!! No sense in It..:no:
> 
> If you think that's bad...Have em send you some Templeinland board :whistling2:
> 
> The l/w boards ? Don't care for none of em...n/g.. usg ..certainteed . They all seem hollow not to mention the high shoulders . On sad day [sand] the l/w boards fur up BAD..Even with 220 or a light grit sanding pad.
> I'm working with Usg l/w 54s this week on the walls . not too bad a board good recess ..factory butts are ok..loose paper still needed cutting back.. The ceilings were certainteed 5/8s :furious: horrible recess..with plenty of high shoulders !!! But I will say this about Certainteed. It's a solid board ' heavy board' there 48s 54s 1/2 5/8 are solid boards ..IF they could just get there recess right and the edge of there recesses FLAT instead or rounded off They would have a decent product.


Ya I don't get it. This board was just made fresh from the factory....that's why it took 3 weeks to get it so I was told. How do you get 2 totally diff bevel edges like that . The paper is **** and screws bust through fairly easy and the edges of the back paper are letting go like I think Gordie said. No ripping sheets less than a 1 1/4 cleanly.....it breaks off in pieces and on an angle.


----------



## moore

jcampbell said:


> Ya I don't get it. This board was just made fresh from the factory....that's why it took 3 weeks to get it so I was told. How do you get 2 totally diff bevel edges like that . The paper is **** and screws bust through fairly easy and the edges of the back paper are letting go like I think Gordie said. No ripping sheets less than a 1 1/4 cleanly.....it breaks off in pieces and on an angle.


 Every batch of certainteed I get is less than two weeks old...Everytime...same with n/g..Always fresh board.
Maybe that's the problem..:blink: I have no clue really!
I'm just not happy.happy.happy with any wallboard manufacture these days..


----------



## jcampbell

The butts seem straight but all the edges need to be v'd . The paper is quite ripply and jagged . Certainteed is the only board that had ever been stocked in my area as long as I can remember . Never really noticed the problems with it until I joined this site. Then again I don't drywall everyday either.


----------



## Mudstar

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's because today....I did something I am not very proud of....
> I used mesh! :blink:
> View attachment 4180
> 
> I know.....I know...
> Nobody has to remind me...I didn't have a choice...
> I was given a job that we had 2 days to drywall & tape. Small board job. 25 sheets or so. So we drywalled it, paper taped the angles right away, meshed and coated the seems, then coated one side of the tape. Ready for skim tomorrow morning.
> So I took the opportunity to film a mesh video using a setting compound.
> 
> I am not proud...But the home owner's happier than ever.
> It was a bad mould job. They had black mould coming into the walls. Apparently the wall cavity was only filled with an R12, which was split for top and bottom. So they had an R6 value at best. This caused allot of condensation and lead to mould. So one of my GC's went in, removed all the affected area, spray foamed all the walls and got it ready for us.
> Unfortunately, this was in someone's home while they're still living there. And the damage took place in 2 of the teenage daughter's bedrooms and the only bathroom in the house. It worked out nicely that the rest of the family went away for the week while the father stayed behind to oversee the project. But obviously, the family wants their house back as soon as possible because everything's a mess without the two daughter's bedrooms. The job was started on tuesday, and handed over to me today (Saturday). We have to sand Monday morning, so the painter can finish.
> 
> So there! Now that I gave you a full explanation, you know why I had to resort to mesh.


You need to read more on tricks of the trade, I think:yes:


----------



## jcampbell

Just another issue I came across with this 54" . The dates on the board are all the same and the time range is as close as 45 mins from the diff taped edges. Not only are some round and some square, a lot of them are like this.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Every batch of certainteed I get is less than two weeks old...Everytime...same with n/g..Always fresh board.
> Maybe that's the problem..:blink: I have no clue really!
> I'm just not happy.happy.happy with any wallboard manufacture these days..


Just noticed that the certainteed board we had stocked on a recent job was only 2 weeks old, but we don't seem to be having the same problems with it? Butts are nice and strait and the bevel isn't shallow at all. Guessing it is a different plant that we get it from than you.


----------

